# RBAP Ministry in Focus / Pastor Keith Maddy Latin Missions



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 16, 2008)

RBAP -- Reformed Baptist Academic Press

Here is an interview with Pastor Keith Maddy. He is an awesome guy. Hopefully Ruben and I can go down and visit him this summer. It is our goal.


----------



## SolaGratia (Jun 16, 2008)

Visiting him in Cuba?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 16, 2008)

No.... He is Missions Pastor at Heritage in Owensboro, Ky. He travels a lot to the Latin Countries.


----------



## SolaGratia (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought he was in Cuba because of the pictures in the link.


----------

